# Mental Illness in EMS



## gradygirl (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm doing a research project for one of my classes (which will hopefully turn into my psychology thesis and dissertation work) and I chose to focus on the prevalence of any type of mental illness in EMS (depression, PTSD, explosive rage, etc. etc.)

Here are a few things that I noticed that are really rather distubring (all of this could be extrapolated to police and fire, by the way):

there is a strong correlation between traumatic stressor exposure and the prevalence of increased stress levels suffered by EMTs/paramedics
in one study, every single paramedic that was interviewed reported experiencing  at least one traumatic situation from a list (including the death of a child, death of a coworker, MCI, etc.)
every one of my sources acknowledged that there is a significant deficit in the amount of support (family, friend, community, and corporate) for EMTs/paramedics, though none of the sources actually gave any opinion on how this issue should be dealt with
that there is startling little research done on this topic

Does anyone have a point of view on any of this?


----------



## EMTAlex209 (Jul 9, 2008)

I personally suffer from Anxiety. As BS as it sounds. I've had it since being a child, been taking Klonopin since I was 16. So my EMS crazy life-style as not helped it in a way. Yet I'm completely addicted to my career and deal with my anxiety on a shift to shift basis, and call to call basis as well.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 10, 2008)

i think the hardest thing for most EMS workers is dealing with a patients death. they sometimes feel that there is more that they could have done and dwell on it for quite some time. I fortunatley don't really have too many emotions in most situations so it helps a lot. My technique in life to fight emotions is to distract yourself anytime that the thought comes to mind...or learn like i did to completely turn off your thoughts...yes i can go for hours thinking of nothig but blackness.


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 10, 2008)

There was a study started some years back about the physical stress related illnesses associated with EMS. I think it was through IAFF. They found a correlation between illnesses like IBS, Colitis, Chronic Diarrhea, GERD related to adrenalin stress and fatigue from the emergent nature of the business. 

My memories are a bit vague on the details but you might find info on it with a google search


----------



## daedalus (Jul 10, 2008)

EMTAlex209 said:


> I personally suffer from Anxiety. As BS as it sounds. I've had it since being a child, been taking Klonopin since I was 16. So my EMS crazy life-style as not helped it in a way. Yet I'm completely addicted to my career and deal with my anxiety on a shift to shift basis, and call to call basis as well.



I am in the same boat Alex. I use Lexapro with tremendous success. When I was younger I could barley leave the house and now I am driving all over the city of LA! Its a big deal.

Bossy, IBS, GERD, and diarrhea eh? Ugh! Im gonna cross my fingers that doesnt happen


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 10, 2008)

daedalus said:


> I am in the same boat Alex. I use Lexapro with tremendous success. When I was younger I could barley leave the house and now I am driving all over the city of LA! Its a big deal.
> 
> Bossy, IBS, GERD, and diarrhea eh? Ugh! Im gonna cross my fingers that doesnt happen



My husband was at a meeting with this guy who was interviewing firefighters for possible participation in the study. My husband is legendary for a virtually indestructable digestive tract. His shift mates were telling the guy that having him in the mix could really skew the data.


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am surprised at the openness of admitting antidepressants. I was on another board and this topic was discussed and there were some pretty strong feelings against working with a partner that was "medicated". 
I have PTSD and have had to learn to deal with my triggers.
 After a pretty messy, traumatic scene those on the crew went to a debriefing and the technique taught to us has been helpful with other times when I go over and over a call. The facilitator told us that when we start thinking about the pt or the scene to imagine a big stop sign. So everytime those thoughts crept into my mind I would picture a stop sign and move on to something else.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 10, 2008)

I am being weaned off of antidepressants, myself. (God bless Lexapro.) I basically hit rock bottom in November, so yeah, I have a few different levels of involvement/necessity about this research.


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 10, 2008)

I took Zoloft (sertraline) for several years with great sucess. I believe that if you need them, then take them! I also have a teenager that is dealing with anxiety and depression and takes zoloft. She is doing very well with the med and therapy. 
I would like to thank the current government and our brillant leader for the constant state of tension that our military families have to endure.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 10, 2008)

I think you need to be very careful, especially when doing research at the college level, about making generalizations based on your personal experiences.  It's easy to make generalizations and offer personal insight, but that can't be used as your only data.  Instead, I'd use it as your inspiration that helps guide your research.

I would suggest that you create a secure online poll where you can ask objective questions and solicit a large amount of feedback.  If I were you, this is how I'd approach it:
1.  Create a _secure_ online poll with a mixture of objective multiple-choice questions, and short response questions.  If you need help with this, let me know.
2.  Solicit members of EMS to complete the poll.
3.  Solicit members of other professions to complete the poll
4.  Analyze the data, make comparisons, and draw conclusions.

Objective and a large sample area are critical, which makes an online poll even better than just surveying your local squad.

I'd be interested in seeing how this pans out, and have lots of time off this summer.  If you need any help in taking this to the next step, let me know!


----------



## daedalus (Jul 10, 2008)

Medic9 said:


> I am surprised at the openness of admitting antidepressants. I was on another board and this topic was discussed and there were some pretty strong feelings against working with a partner that was "medicated".
> I have PTSD and have had to learn to deal with my triggers.
> After a pretty messy, traumatic scene those on the crew went to a debriefing and the technique taught to us has been helpful with other times when I go over and over a call. The facilitator told us that when we start thinking about the pt or the scene to imagine a big stop sign. So everytime those thoughts crept into my mind I would picture a stop sign and move on to something else.



I find no taboo in discussing it. Anxiety is a disorder, which is treatable with medication. I have absolutely no psychotropic side effects. These medications (SSRIs) do not "medicate" your partner like diazepam or other fast and short acting anxiety drugs do. They do not affect driving or judgment or coordination  and do not make one "high".


----------



## EMERG2011 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm on Lexapro too, god its amazing stuff. My back story is basically I was at my first year of University, and was saddled with a psychologically abusive room mate, and got absolutely no support from anyone at the University (my RA and the roomie were frat brothers, just imagine!). Combine this with a past history of depression, and some other major issues going on at the time, and kaboom. I bottomed out in February, and have been on the stuff ever since. My philosophy is that if theres a pill that can fix it, take the pill!


----------



## REMSI Medic 10 (Jul 11, 2008)

they say that the majority of EMT's suffer from some level of PTSD or Compassion Fatigue. I've also learned that suicide is a leading caust of death for EMS providers(in some cities suicide is)


----------



## emtwannabe (Jul 11, 2008)

I too was on Lexapro for much the same reasons, and I found out the withdrawl symptoms left me feeling very disconnected. I am currently not on any meds, but if I were to go south again, I would not hesitate to do it again.

 It really helps, and there should not be a sense of impropriety for helping to deal with the stressors that we deal with in EMS.

Sometimes all of the CISD debriefings in the world won't make the world's problems go away. And instead of reading of a fellow medic who could not deal with the last bad call, and ends up offing themselves, we need to be supportive of those in need. After all, who understands what we do the most, but ourselves?


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 11, 2008)

I take sertraline for anxiety attacks, I have been diagnosed with panic disorder.  But with meds I have been attack free for 2 years, not matter how stressful I get.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 11, 2008)

EMTAlex209 said:


> I personally suffer from Anxiety. As BS as it sounds. I've had it since being a child, been taking Klonopin since I was 16. So my EMS crazy life-style as not helped it in a way. Yet I'm completely addicted to my career and deal with my anxiety on a shift to shift basis, and call to call basis as well.



Did you talk about this during the interview? I am in the same boat and worried bringing it up could loose me a job.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 11, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> I take sertraline for anxiety attacks, I have been diagnosed with panic disorder. But with meds I have been attack free for 2 years, not matter how stressful I get.


 i take the same thing...i didn't have anxiety problems until last year when my Glucometer got miscoded and i had a few bad days of my BS going from 350-43 mg/dl(according to the inaccurate meter) in a matter of minutes.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 12, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> i take the same thing...i didn't have anxiety problems until last year when my Glucometer got miscoded and i had a few bad days of my BS going from 350-43 mg/dl(according to the inaccurate meter) in a matter of minutes.



So you told them up front about it?  I could see how the meter inaccuracies would cause some anxiety.


----------

